# WHAT ROCKS SHOULD I USE IN MY 90 GALLON TANK? HOW TO ARRANGE



## MIKENICK123 (Sep 27, 2008)

HI GUYS MY NAME IS MIKE AND IM SOOOO CONFUSED!!! 
PEOPLE TELL ME TO USE EXPENSIVE HOLEY ROCK AND OTHERS TELL ME LACE AND OTHERS TELL ME SLATE..... THEY ARE NOT WRONG AT ALL BUT I GUESS FOR DIFF. USES THEY WOULD MAKE SENSE. *** MY QUESTION TO ALL OF YOU IS WHAT IS THE BEST ROCK/ROCKS TO USE IN A 90 GALLON MBUNA TANK? HOW DO I ARRANGE THEM? HOW BIG SHOULD THEY BE? WILL THEY HELP RAISE THE pH? AND PLEASE INCLUDE A LINK FOR A WEBSITE IF YOU KNOW WHERE TO GET THESE ROCKS AND IF THE SITE IS RELIABLE...... WHAT IS A GOOD SAND SUBSTRATE TO USE?? I HEARD SILICA SAND FROM A LOCAL HOME DEPOT OR SOMETHING IS GOOD .... BUT WOULD IT HELP RAISE THE pH? I THINK ECO-COMPLETE IS THE BEST ( FROM WHAT I HAVE READ) BUT ITS KINDA EXPENSIVE FOR A 20 LB BAG...

IM SOOOO SORRY FOR DRIVING YOU CRAZY BUT I JUST LOVE TAKING CARE OF CICHLDS NOW AND I WANT THEM TO FEEL HAPPY AND AT HOME WITH THE TANK.... THANKS !!!! AGAIN !!!


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

OK - firstly RELAX! 8)

Secondly - it's about personal taste. Do some research in this and other forums, find out what look you like and will be happy looking at for some time.

Sand is great, crushed coral would also work and would buffer the ph and the hardness. If you want to go with sand, there are other ways of buffering the water. Coral gravel in the filter is one, bicarbonate of soda is another and about 10 different alternatives that the your LFS has to offer.

Lastly - what do you plan on keeping?


----------



## MIKENICK123 (Sep 27, 2008)

i plan on keeping mainly mbunas... and please tell me ROCKS THAT I coULD USE IN My TANK ... AND WHERE TO GET THEM THANkS.... AND WOULD MAINLY HOLEY ROCK BE OK TO USE..???


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

first off, please avoid the caps,

IMO slate is one of the best looking rocks to use. holey rock isn't something I'd recommend, as I've lost fish due to them getting stuck in the holes.

with regard water chemistry. have you tested your tap water, this will tell you if you need to add buffers or calciferous material into the tank to ensure it remains alkaline.

if you do need to use buffers/calciferous material. it may be worth looking at using rocks such as limestone as the dÃ©cor itself. though inert rocks are just as usable.

as to where to get them, landscape stores are your best bet, a huge amount cheaper than the LFS, and usually with more varieties available.


----------



## MIKENICK123 (Sep 27, 2008)

i really like holey rock so i think im gunna use that... it provides lots of hiding spots if u get the right size... ones with little holes are good for fry and other little fish while ones with large holes are good for larger cichlids and good for getting away from predetors.....


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Holey rock is expensive, IMO. I have feather rock in my 125 gallon mbuan tank. I paid $80 for it all. See a picture in my tanks. I have granite in my Tang tank, but it is heavier, I would not use it for a mbuna. You could maybe get two decent pieces of holey rock for $80, unless you can find it in your yard  . good luck , and post pictures when you have it the way that you want it.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

I have found that the best rock for keeping fry safe in the main tank is a few small piles of ping pong ball sized rocks. As for the rest, I started with large rocks as a stable base and then continued stacking large and medium rocks to form caves and passages. I finished by adding smaller rocks to the structure to give it a natural look. In my opinion the combination of all different sizes of rocks not only gives the most places for fish of various sizes to hide, but adds to the natural look of the tank.

I live in the mountains and got my rock from my own property, but I imagine I could get something similar from a landscape supply company without braking the bank.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

im gonna avoid the holley rock also,expensive,unnature,and for a while the rock is gonna cover with algea and not white anymore,IMO i'll go with lace rock ,half cheaper than holley rock ,got that reef look alike tank.about the water chemistry like PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAnn said test your tap water ,but i think you dont have to put any buffers in the tank unless your tap water PH is really really low.i never add any to my tank ,my tap water is 7.2 to 7.4....fish will adjust to any water condition.


----------



## MIKENICK123 (Sep 27, 2008)

hey thanks alot guys... and yeah ( i have tufa rock) now and its already getting covered in algae after 1 month.... BUT how do u stack the lace rock? DO U THINK SLATE would be a good addition while stacking lace rock??


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont think lace rock is that hard to stack.....they're very stackable. LOLZ


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Any garden shop or home depot could help with providing rocks. White pebble size rocks mixed with small pink coral pieces work well. Be creative with your own personal choices and ideas. Keep in mind cichlids like freedom of movement and hiding places and arches to swim under. Leave some clearance on all inner tank sides so they have better movement while swimming. Look at other tank setups that might catch your eye. Think like a fish and their needs. Enjoy!


----------



## jen0cide (Sep 12, 2008)

I got some Quartzite rocks from a rip-rap pile at a landscaping place in town. I tested it with vinegar first to make sure it didn't produce any calcite and it was fine. Theses lil boulders come in all shorts of shapes and colors and can easily be stacked. If you're looking for a cheap alternative to expensive "aquarium products" then I'd suggest checking out your local landscape quarry place and grabbing a test sample from each rip-rap pile and then test for calcite.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

Ugh! If I see another tank scaped with holey rock I'll puke. Want to watch algae grow real fast and healthy? Silica sand is like viagra for algae. I love algae in a tank you may not.

This is what I do. Go to a landscape yard to find rocks. Not just any company will do .. you need a place known for their rocks.

Collect your rocks from one pile. One type of rock. I prefer a gray/tan/brown/light brown color. Or any mix on that theme. Don't collect from a pile with sharp angles .. Smooth and round-ish is a good choice. get lots of shapes and sizes. Do not just get a bunch of round rocks. Vary the shapes as much as possible as long as it is from the same pile (same type of rock).

Only you can arrange your tank and it is much better and more respected to copy nature than to look at pictures of other tanks for inspiration.

Do not under any circumstances let yourself arrange your layout based on what other people say. Once you get the hang of it you may find it is the most enjoyable part of setting up a new tank. it should not be a source of stress or discouragement.

Do your layout dry before you do it in the tank. On some cardboard or even on the living room floor. Take a picture when you think you have it just right so you can have something to go by when you do it in the aquarium.

:thumb:


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

listen to *SLIGHTLY STOOPID*. I work for a landscaping company and I got my rocks from work. You can find alot of nice stuff real cheap. I agree stick to one rock type. It looks better IMO. Again, listen tot he post above me. Its a good post :thumb: I do think it is allright to have rocks that are not round too. You want to avoid sharp rocks. But they do not need to be perfectly round and smooth.

However, when it all comes down to it at the end of the day. It is 100% up to you. Make the tank how you like. As long as you and your fish are happy all is good.


----------



## Entoman (Sep 17, 2008)

300lbs of round river cobble from the local landscapping rock quary.

$0.20 / lb.

That much lace rock would have cost me $500-$600. Besides I dont find lace rock appealing.

[/img]


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i have lace rock..and they are great! easy to stack and easy to make caves out of them!
I have Silica Sand


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i have lace rock..and they are great! easy to stack and easy to make caves out of them!
I have Silica Sand


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i have lace rock..and they are great! easy to stack and easy to make caves out of them!
I have Silica Sand


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i have lace rock..and they are great! easy to stack and easy to make caves out of them!
I have Silica Sand


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

go hit up a landscaping place and get some Granite boulders. They're the most natural looking. Or, find them outside that's how I got mine


----------

